# LAN Driver for N1996 Board



## imrajee (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,
Does anyone know from where i can download Mother board driver for HP Dx2300 desktop (N1996 board). Please help me.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for LAN driver:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=3352967&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093

If you just installed xp windows?...

then also get the chipset driver and install that driver first
Reboot pc inbetween each driver installation


----------

